# Which Christmas Song Are You?



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

I got Fairytale of New York...

http://www.playbuzz.com/bigticketshop10/which-christmas-song-are-you


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2014)

"Last Christmas" - I don't think so!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2014)

I got Fairytale of New York! I wonder why?


----------



## Maryanne29 (Dec 19, 2014)

Last Christmas but I'd rather it was Fairytale of New York.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2014)

Last Christmas by Wham


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

It's going to be a boring party with only two songs!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 19, 2014)

Last Xmas - nice hair boys!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Dec 20, 2014)

You are 'Last Christmas', one of the all-time classics by Wham. For you, Christmas is all about being generous and giving rather than being greedy and receiving. Having your family around you is important and you count your lucky stars for everything that comes your way over Christmas. Just don't give your heart to anybody this time round, as the very next day, they'll give it away.


----------



## casey (Dec 20, 2014)

Same here ' Last Christmas '.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2014)

Chalk up another Fairytale of New York!


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 20, 2014)

All I want for Christmas us you! Love that song


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> All I want for Christmas us you! Love that song



Hurrah! At last, a different song!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 20, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> All I want for Christmas us you! Love that song



It gets played everywhere this time of year - can't get enough of it!


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 20, 2014)

I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2014)

Last Christmas.  I would have preferred Bohemian Rhapsody or I Believe In Father Christmas... 



Sally71 said:


> I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day



And I wish it could be Christmas every da-ay.
With freezing cold and loads of bills to pa-a-ay;
Yes, I wish It could be Christmas every da-a-a-ay,
Let the tills ring out for Christmas. 

(Cynical, me?)


----------



## Dorset Dumpling (Dec 21, 2014)

All I want for Christmas is You!


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2014)

Mariah  Carey all i want for christmas


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 23, 2014)

Wham bham for me too


----------

